# Spouse as dependant for tax purposes



## al_ghazal (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi I want to know can I claim my finance as a dependent for tax purposes since the time he was living in Australia (including on a tourist visa) or even from before that time since I was sending some money overseas to support him?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

You just list him as a spouse on your tax return under the spouse section. 

If you are not married or living together or de facto then you do not list them as a spouse on your return.


----------

